# Puppy with Bad Breath ?



## ocheltree812 (Feb 24, 2012)

My pup has just finished teething (I think she is done no swollen gums or blood anymore), but she has developed bad breath. I brush her teeth weekly with Nylabone peanut butter pet toothpaste. She gets various treats to clean teeth also. Always fresh water. However her breath is bad. ? Is this common after teething? What should I do?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, that is common after teething. You may want to brush her teeth twice a week. Treats with mint or parsley can help. Also adding a breath freshner to her water bowl. I use Tropiclean Fresh Breath Oral Care Water Additive. It also helps to reduce plaque between brushings.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Seger had atrocious, drive you from the room breath. i didn't find a single thing except time to help.


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

Food gets stuck between teeth after a meal when you feed kibble and that causes bad breath. 
Give your dog some raw bones after eating so it can clean its teeth. Don't bother with those expensive and artificial teeth cleaning treats. If you can't give bones, hard carrots are fine too.


----------



## Jambo (Apr 24, 2014)

Luna's starting to have the bad breath problem too, good thing I stumbled across this thread.

Does anyone know if something like this 



 would be okay for pups teething? or should I just stick with brushing the old fashion way?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

nezzz said:


> Food gets stuck between teeth after a meal when you feed kibble and that causes bad breath.
> Give your dog some raw bones after eating so it can clean its teeth. Don't bother with those expensive and artificial teeth cleaning treats. If you can't give bones, hard carrots are fine too.


Mine has always been fed raw and still had bad breath. It's not about kibble at all.


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Mine has always been fed raw and still had bad breath. It's not about kibble at all.


My girl is fed kibble + raw and I've seen the plaque from her molars disappear right after I give her the chicken backs and drumsticks. If I skip the raw, I can see the kibble stuck on her molars too and when she was fed only kibble months back, she did have bad breath.

If you're still getting bad breath on raw then the only reason why yours could have bad breath is possibly because the organs have not been cleaned well enough. Stuff like tripe and intestines need to be cleaned throughly, they stink a lot, at least I do that before I pack mine up into the freezer.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

nezzz said:


> My girl is fed kibble + raw and I've seen the plaque from her molars disappear right after I give her the chicken backs and drumsticks. If I skip the raw, I can see the kibble stuck on her molars too and when she was fed only kibble months back, she did have bad breath.
> 
> If you're still getting bad breath on raw then the only reason why yours could have bad breath is possibly because the organs have not been cleaned well enough. Stuff like tripe and intestines need to be cleaned throughly, they stink a lot, at least I do that before I pack mine up into the freezer.


First, I have been feeding raw for years and am well aware of the teeth benefits and what tripe is and how to feed it. Tripe is not an organ. It's muscle meat. I don't know, nor have I ever heard of, a single person feeding intestines. Yuck.

Second, there are MANY reasons for bad breath in dogs including acid reflux, kidney disease, infections, bad teeth so on, not cleaning organs is not the only reason. Since organs are kidneys, livers, pancreas, spleen and brain, that is not even a logical argument. 

Third, read my sentence again. "had" The word was "had" not "has.

The question was...is it common/related to teething. I replied yes. 

Eating kibble has zero to do with the bad breath during teething. It's the dried blood from teething that is causing the bad breath.

OP - it will go away when the teething is over. I did not find anything that worked to alleviate it. I used Fresh Breath. I used chew bones. Time was the only real fix.

Here is a link for you
What Are the Side Effects of Puppies Losing Their Teeth? | Dog Care - The Daily Puppy


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Pax said it...'dried blood'... My boy had bad breath during teething, its over and the smell is gone now. He gets kibble with canned on top because during teething he was not eating, so I thought the soft foods were something.. After every meal I give him a 'Canine Chew', bought at Walmart, hard crunchy thing.. Figured this was better than a dental bone...


----------

